# I'm still amazed .....



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

when I respond to a query about traveling in France or Spain, I am amazed that I was actually in those places in my van.

We bought our van over four years ago and we spent the first two years adventuring in Ireland. I joined MHF within a short time of buying the van and would read with envy and amazement of other members stories of their travels abroad,

I read about Provence, the Camargue, crossing the border into Spain, ferry tickets and Aires, GPS systems and early morning baguettes.
Toll-charges and N Roads. Municipal campsites and French Passions seemed like another world to me. I used to see queries from slightly nervous 'first-timers' and then the responses from those blase but helpful members, who had been there and knew inside track.

My turn came and I had plenty to ask, all of which was answered promptly and fully. We set off and did the tours. and enjoyed every second of it.

I still feel grateful to everybody here, without whom. the idea of taking off for a month in the van wouldn't have occurred to me, mainly because I wouldn't have thought that I could afford it.
I hope to be able to help others as they plan their trips and when I name drop about Barfleur, or A Coruna, I am not casual or blase, it still gives me a thrill that I have been there. 

Ca


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ca

yes, it's amazing the places that you can get to, places that you just can't do on a package holiday, and you don't get caught up in aprport security, airline delays and rip-offs. We were complete virgins over 12 years ago, but MHF wasn't around then, and we were less adventurous. We hadn't heard about aires, stellpatz, sosti, and didn't know what a SOG was, or even a Gaslow system 8) . That Dave Burley has a lot to answer for :lol: :lol: :lol: :idea:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Great post and thanks but werent you cold in your van???


Seriously though people still ask me that even in summer.

They are usually those who go on package deals to somewhere warm. The see the airpost lounge, then the airprt lunge where they are going, then the hotel and the town where they are staying
the dont hire a car and so only go in the local bar all holiday.

They cant understand that the going is part of the whole experience and you can only really see that in a MH and a caravan (but less as your lower down - sorry tuggers).

We were sceptical when my friend who is a seasoned traveller in europe kept telling us about France, baguettes, Aires etc and we used to think yeah yeah..but mainly cos we had a growler and couldnt be bothered with pet passports etc . So always holidayed in UK.
After we lost him we took the plunge and havent looked back now.

We still like the uk and the weekends away we have. I am the envy of the office where i work when they hear me going away AGAIN!
Yes i say. we will be there tonight just in time for eastenders with a curry or fish and chips and a glass of wine when you are still doing the shopping. 

This life - i wouldnt change it for anything. Like the wfe says. If i look out the window and dont like the view I can always change it.

Happy times

Phill


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

What a lovely topic.

I agree ref enjoying it far more than package holidays, and believe me I was package holiday mad a few years ago. Not now though LOL I think I would be crying on the way to the airport lol that my motorhome wasn't with us. I just love the fact that you don't have to pack and unpack etc.

Recently we have just spent three weeks touring around Yorkshire and the Lake District. It was cold but bright and crisp, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

During my service days I travelled to some amazing places and was suitably impressed.

However travelling abroad under my own steam is in another league entirely.

Although I had been as far as the Antarctic, crossing from Dover to Calais, for the first time, was one of the biggest steps I have ever taken.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> During my service days I travelled to some amazing places and was suitably impressed.
> 
> However travelling abroad under my own steam is in another league entirely.
> 
> Although I had been as far as the Antarctic, crossing from Dover to Calais, for the first time, was one of the biggest steps I have ever taken.


.........boy that's long legs :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Ca

Well as a start in your quest to help others you can try to get the ferry prices down to Ireland :lol: 

You are absolutely correct, we were virgins until 3 years ago so can relate closely to what youi say. 

I have travelled a large part of the world for work visiting many countries many times but not seeing any of it, other than airport, hotel, customer, airports etc, I used to pass through France, Germany, Italy, Austria, Switzerland over 5 days at least once every 6 weeks to see clients, then turnaround and straight back home, we had never visited France as a destination until this year and from what we have seen we will return, we do prefer Germany but look forward to finding France, possibly Northern Spain

Chris


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

The look on my neighbours face when I confirmed we might be stopping away in the Motorhome last weekend. We were having the conversation whilst I loaded the Motorhome having spent 2 days digging it out of the drive. 
I also am amazed at the places we have been, especially our first year when we found it so easy driving the Hymer around the loire valley having hardly driven it in the UK.
.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ca,
I do not miss the queuing, pushing and shoving at the airports.
Crying babies and feet stuck in my back on uncomfortable aeroplanes.
The trolley dollies serving up something they call food.
Trying to find the car in the dark airport carpark.
Ah memories.

Roll on April and Holland here we come, eurotunnel courtesy of tesco aires etc courtesy of the foreigners that want to see our money spent in local vilages.
Decent roads to travel on. Trying to make myself understood.
Weve stayed less than a mile from the leaning tower of Pisa`, our longest trip. visited Florence and the Italian lakes. Driven over the Swiss Alps. All a dream a few years ago.

We will have to pluck up courage and visit the Emerald Isle.

Yup motorhoming for us.

Dave p


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2006)

You guys are making our mouths water. We are fairly new to motorhoming and, although we've travelled through France and Spain in a car, we've never been in a motorhome.

Just bought three travel books from eBay on 'Secret France', Brittany and the Dordogne. Can't wait for the better weather so that we can see these places for real.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

ICDSUN said:


> I have travelled a large part of the world for work visiting many countries many times but not seeing any of it......


And I thought it was only me :!: 
The problem I have left myself with is that I seem to have immunised my against enjoying places I visit but I remain very happy to do the actual travelling - be it driving, flying, sailing ..... :roll: 
Sad


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Most of my working life was spent running up and down motorways in an HGV.I had been in about every place in the UK and some of Europe and seen nowhere.Now we get in the motorhome and just go,avoid motorways like the plague even in Europe and just enjoy the places and scenery.Wouldn't change it for the world.
John.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We bought our 1st MH a year ago, and have been to France, Belgium, Luxemburg and Germany, great sites, good roads, and our pugs can come too, we also use all year round, cannot not see the point in having MH to only use for 6 months.Next trip on 30 December for 5 nights and can't wait, Christmas with the whole family and then 5 blissful days on our own!! :lol: :sleeping:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

What a great thread, this is what Motorhome Facts should be like all the time. No nasty remarks from the vultures, just good friendly enjoyable reading.

Thank you to all who have posted for the pleasure that you have given my wife and I.

Drew


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We went to France for the first time earlier this year and I agree it was amazing to visit all the wonderful places we had read about on here.

Great thread by the OP and some excellent replies.

We enjoyed our trip so much that we have just booked the chunnel today for next year using Tesco vouchers.£132 return,£130 in vouchers so it's cost the grand total of £2  

This time we are going for 3 weeks-a fortnight wasn't long enough to see this beautiful country


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just how long does it take to do justice to motorhoming in France?

How long is a piece of string?

There is always something/somewhere new to visit!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Motorhoming has changed our lives, only had it 4 years and when I read about some of the trips people take on here I just cannot wait to do more. 

School holidays are so frustrating to have to plan around but at least it gives us time for more plans and ideas from others of where to visit first in the future. 

Thanks to all who keep our dreams going with your tales of travel and excitement, our future looks very rosy   

Mandy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And isn't it lovely to be able to avoid unatractive invitations with "I'll have to check my diary as I think we are going away in the van that weekend"!

I too love the fact that there is no packing to do. I think that Chris is one who enjoys the journey more than the destination. The number of times I have gazed longingly at places I would have stopped at if I had been driving :roll: 

My daughter is going to the States for Christmas and I actually feel sorry for her (not least because she is staying with my brother :roll: ) enduring all that airport and airplane stuff.

I once met a chap who had a very high powered job that entailed staying in some of the top hotels all over the world. He had a caravan and we chatted about the pros and cons. He said he would always manage to find fault with something on his hotel stays. In his own space, however, he could fix it or ignore it. Given the choice he would always opt for a stay in the caravan.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

In 1964 when our 2nd child was 2 months old I tried to find a holiday for 2 weeks which essentially would be a quiet lie up and do nothing break for my wife where I could take some of the child centred pressure off her. I spent a small fortunate on the telephone only to be told time and again "How old? ... Sorry sir we don't take children under ... 2 or 4 or 5" I resolved there and then we would have holidays entirely under our control. I bought an old Bluebird caravan from my boss who was building a boat and needed £100 for and engine!

In my work I travelled very widely and developed an intense dislike for hotels particularly those of the higher star grading. A meal on Friday evening in a Jerusalem 5 star ... a help yourself to cold left overs from lunch! It never ceased to amaze me the paucity of service, service hotels promote to sell their products: but when you call on it, it is hell on wheels to get what you paid for at your convenience. Give me the Mum & Dad B&B any time ... but my company would have none of that!

For our holiday time we caravanned: with the family we used it as a base for weekend skiing in Norway, to womble to continent, or extended family visits and so much more, but essentially staying for a week or more wherever we stopped. Once our kids had gone we took the grandchildren.

Then after some medical issues, four years ago I found handling a big caravan even with a mover and on a landrover was getting too much for me. So I sold the outfit and bought a second hand VW LT 35 based AS monocoque instead. Wandering off for a day, a weekend, a week just because we felt like it was very much back on the agenda. And Charlie-dog of course comes with us!

Last year with our respective Memsahibs my brother and I did a two waggons, same-way-same-day-to-same-destination trip for 8 weeks wandering around Iberia which was quite excellent. Sadly this year our long trip had to be cancelled but the waggon has been a ghod send for easy visiting family at short notice instead. And we could just up and take a holiday break when the opportunity arose. Compared with the caravan setting off is little more than transferring a few items and we are off in less than 2 hours from decision. Next year our long continental trip is just us - and Charlie-dog.

The Waggon has given us back that freedom to drift and see and stop and laik on a whim. We also have a 125 motor scooter on a trailer to extend our easy viewing range.

Getting myself licensed to ride that two up was a hoot. It seems the DVLA website system had no way of accepting a request for the tests I had to take, for anyone of my age. I rang, and the guy at the other end said "Over 70 ... sir? ... err ... we need to review the website"

An amusing anecdote: When I went for the final road test I had planned to practise riding a notoriously awkwad route beloved of the testers. Town was grid locked so I arrived at the test centre 45 minutes early. With no one to chat to I decided I might as well take a quick-kip [a technique I learned years ago]. I bext became aware of supressed giggling to see the examiner in full regalia standing at my feet gently waking me up with "Mr D ... Mr D ... are you ready for your road test?" and 8 people now in the waiting room trying not to guffaw.

I passed the test. And going through the paper work he suddenly turned to me and said with a very big grin ... "Oh I see ... happy birthday!"

Whey-hey ... life goes on


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We bought our motorhome (our first) in the March and we were off to France in the May, we wouldn't have done it so soon without all the help so freely given on here.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> We went to France for the first time earlier this year and I agree it was amazing to visit all the wonderful places we had read about on here.
> 
> Great thread by the OP and some excellent replies.
> 
> ...


Are the doggies off to France this year ? funny enough whilst looking for something else the other night, I came across your Kerry and Welshie on you tube :wink: aww I really couldn't believe my eyes when I realised that they were your babies.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Are the doggies off to France this year ?


Hi Nette,

We have decided not to take them with us 

We always take them with us in the UK and the hounds love being in the van, however they are a bit restrictive especially if you want to do some cycling.

They stopped in kennels for 2 weeks this year which is the most I would like to leave them.As we are going for 3 weeks next year they are stopping at home and our 17 year old lad with the help of a neighbour is going to look after them.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_our 17 year old lad with the help of a neighbour is going to look after them._

The dogs will be fine, just ensure the neighbour keeps an eye on your 17 year old!


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

Like the OP I too am now amazed to read the questions on this forum and realise that I could comment on routes through France and I know from experience what some of the campsites in Spain are really like.

I bought my Hymer nearly two years ago and the first year it sat mostly in storage, going green  

My new year resolution for 2010 was to change that and USE it, (or sell it... )

I started the year by booking all the shows that MHF were rallying at down this end of the country. The first was the Shepton Show in April and most memorable was Hamble. I met lots of lovely people and enjoyed the banter and picture quizzes and socials.

Through another forum I responded to an invitation to join a lady travelling down to Barcelona in October, for a three week trip. We met just before boarding our ferry at Dover and parted 48 hours later; having discovered that we each preferred our own pace. However, that invitation got me across to France and gave me a route to Barcelona. From there I took myself down to Cartegena and back, collecting my daughter from Valencia airport to accompany me on my return trip.

I cannot say that I totally enjoyed the experience, all the time! I was sometimes very lonely and frustrated, especially when TomTom took me through narrow streets in busy cities . . . BUT I did it and live to tell the tale 

The achievement of driving nearly 3,000 miles in one month; actually seeing Cartegena (a long held dream, sadly very disallusioning!) and finding my way back to Dover docks through a pitch black, stormy nights driving will boost my confidence for many years to come.

Next year its Ireland. Anyone care to join me?

Many thanks to all those of this forum who welcomed a lonesome motorhomer and helped to turn dreams into reality 

Ann


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Are the doggies off to France this year ?
> ...


Aw you are so much braver than me. I would just miss them too much. I would love a morning though, when I could turn over in bed and think I didn't have to worry that they needed a walk.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks to Catherine for starting a great thread.

We were tuggers for about 16 years, and although we had thought about crossing the water whilst towing , we never actually got round to doing it.
We joined MHF (back before the big crash), knowing that we were looking at MH'ing.
Then we bought a LHD MH. Well, that was it, ie, there was no way that we were using a left hooker, and not go abroad with it.
Our first trip was to the Emerald Isle in 2006, followed by France and Germany, (see our blogs). We've yet to do Spain and Portugal as well as a host of other countries.
So, if it wasn't for all the info, advice, and wonderful stories of other's travelling experiences, and buying a left hooker, we wouldn't have enjoyed the last five and a half years, as much as we have.

And hopefully, here's looking at the next few years. :thumbleft: 

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------

